# Snotty pre-teen attitude....



## Mama Dragon (Dec 5, 2005)

_Parents of pre-teens and teenagers know why animals in the wild eat their young.
_
I saw that quote when DD was just 3 or 4 years old and laughed, no way I said. Sure, I was awful as a kid, but my parents were awful. I'm much better then that. My kids wouldn't be hard to handle.








:

DD has this way of going from sweet and loving to this attitude filled monster in 0.6 seconds flat. Can't I just put my remote on Fast Forward and send her off to college, please?!?!


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

Ah, Amy, BTDT. I even sent a 15 year old off to live with her grandmother and go to college and you know what? It was the most miserable year of my life! I just cried and cried and the second xmas when people asked me what I wanted, I said, "I just wish dd would come back and I don't care how hungry I am or how cold I am or what I have to give up, I don't want anything except my kid!"

She's back. Her clothes are all over my living room floor. She cusses and snaps when I walk into the same room with her. I can't afford gas for the car and I just cancelled my long distance phone service and yea, I'm hungry, but I'm just so glad she's back in my life.

And the snotty pre-teen attitude doesn't last. I'm not saying that my teenagers aren't exasperating in their own way, especially my hormone poisoned emo son, but the nasty, snotty, vicious, sometimes physically violent crap from his preteen days has faded so far that I'd almost forgotten about it until I read your post.

What you're feeling is completely normal and it's okay to want to eat her sometimes. Expect to work through a lot of stuff from your past over the next few years. I think I'm actually making some sort of peace with my own mother, accepting the fact that I desparately wanted her to love me in ways that she isn't capable of, and finding it inside myself to love her for who she is.


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

I have a 10 yr old foster daughter. It doesn't matter WHAT I say to her but everytime we converse I get this dirty look and a disapproving huff. UGH!!!







:


----------



## Tiki (Sep 5, 2006)

I laughed when I saw your quote - i can so relate. I have 12 yo twin dd and a 13yo dsd.

one of my twins, has an attitude that I am told is only matched by mine when i was her age.

i try to find the things that we have in common and focus on those things, while choosing my battles. with humor and lots of behind door time to myself we are moving forward.


----------



## Persephone (Apr 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noordinaryspider*
my hormone poisoned emo son









:


----------



## *caitlinsmom* (Jul 21, 2006)

I am there, doing that! DDS is almost 12. He is so mercurial... sweet and loving one minute, and a hormonal terror the next! And it's so unpredicable! Last weekend when he started sneering for no reason, I asked him to stop because "that's not the way that people who love each other treat each other." We had a nice talk about this line of reasoning and I reminded him that I love him and I do my best to treat him with love, kindness and patience, and that hopefully he can show me and his dad the same, since we all love each other. He actually smiled and agreed...and the rest of the weekend was realtively attitude free.... we'll see how this weekend goes! But, I'm sure he'll need a little reminding... don't we all?


----------

